# Please help  me settle an argument!!!



## L&M (24 August 2015)

I have been debating with a friend about hunt whips - he says they are crops and I say whip.

To me a crop is a short whip with no thong/lash, whereas a hunt whip is the combination of handle, lash and thong...

Just trying to settle a petty argument but what do you guys reckon?!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (24 August 2015)

A crop is something that grows in a field. ...or something a bird fills  in its throat 

A hunt whip has a  lash with a thong on the end, just my opinion tho


----------



## spacefaer (24 August 2015)

You are right =D

http://www.sportingcollection.com/whips/hunting-whips.html


----------



## L&M (25 August 2015)

Ha ha! Thanks guys x


----------



## Meredith (25 August 2015)

I was always told 'With a thong it's a whip, without it's a crop.'   
From...http://www.sportingcollection.com/whips/hunting-whips.html.
 ....."" Hunting whips  - these whips have a hooked horn handle, a short shaft or stock and can have a long leather thong with a silk or cord lash. Without a thong it can be called a hunting crop. The different parts of the whip fulfill different functions:""


----------



## Alec Swan (25 August 2015)

Meredith said:



			I was always told 'With a thong it's a whip, without it's a crop.'   
&#8230;&#8230;..
		
Click to expand...

And you were told right! 

A crop with a thong attached,  is a whip.

Alec.


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (25 August 2015)

As long as the thong is not of the lingerie variety!!


----------



## Dobermonkey (25 August 2015)

Ditchjumper2 said:



			As long as the thong is not of the lingerie variety!!
		
Click to expand...

Then it's referred to as 'trouble' lol


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (25 August 2015)

...or fun!!!!


----------



## hackneylass2 (26 August 2015)

Basically, a crop is a 'cropped' whip, ie without the thong. No BDSM intent implied


----------

